# Project 1982 Datsun 200SX (S110)



## datsun_200sx (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm just about done the outside of my car. Tell me what you think.





































It's hard to believe that the car was like this only a few short months ago









For more writeup and information, you can check it out at
http://www.cardomain.com/id/datsun_200sx


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

This should be in members rides, not in NPMs prjects cars section.

And personally I think your car is hideous. I was just looking at laughatrice.com and IMHO this car fits in well there.


----------



## datsun_200sx (Apr 14, 2004)

I honestly thought this car was a project car as it's been a project for a while now, and if you look at the website provided, it has some of the cars past on there.
As for how the car looks, when I thought the car out in my head, I didn't think "rice" at all, but when I started to make it, the rice came out slowly but surely. It's funny that I made it how I wanted it in my head, but then it still leaves a different impression in the end. I dont like rice, and I want to reduce the "rice" in it as much as possible. Do you have any ideas of how I can reduce the rice?
I knew that once I got more opinions of this vehicle that I would get some people that dislike it. Out of all the people that have talked to me about this car, you are one of the two that have actually disliked it, and I've probably talked to over a hundred people so far. Well, from the first person that made a comment, I honestly can't say that she disliked it. I can only assume. She saw the car in the night time while it was in motion and caught a glimpse of it. She said that the car looked like it had large dents in the body. I heard this information from her son, so I couldn't even really ask her any more. 
Out of all the people that like the Enzo Ferrari or the Lamborghini Murcielego, I'm sure there's a select few that have an honest and strong distaste for the styling.
Thanks for your opinion though. I would really like to know how I can reduce the rice.
Thanks
Patrick


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

The wire wheels make it ricy the most. The 82 2 door was a particularly ugly duck. It looks like so many cars from different angles, I see a skyline front end, a 80's monty carlo from the back from the side it kinda looks like a 99 wrx. The back half was jusr designed ugly, the side photo the part of the car to the right of the door looks photoshopped in. The pillar behind the driver is so thick, that and the little window make it look odd. Maybe move the pillar forward and loose the little window and make the rear window bigger. that would be a lot of work, but it looks like you could do it.

my 81 310 does it like this:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

while the work put in is impressive, in all honesty its rather ugly. its just far to angular for an older car like that. the front bumper is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to aggressive. the wide body panels are waaaaaaay to bulbous. and the ca pillar is much to think. if you had it to do all over again i would say just play off of the cars orriginal lines, you made completely new ones. and yes the wheels jesus those wheels lol but i cant think off the top of my head what style wheel would fit


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

datsun_200sx said:


> I honestly thought this car was a project car as it's been a project for a while now, and if you look at the website provided, it has some of the cars past on there.
> As for how the car looks, when I thought the car out in my head, I didn't think "rice" at all, but when I started to make it, the rice came out slowly but surely. It's funny that I made it how I wanted it in my head, but then it still leaves a different impression in the end. I dont like rice, and I want to reduce the "rice" in it as much as possible. Do you have any ideas of how I can reduce the rice?
> I knew that once I got more opinions of this vehicle that I would get some people that dislike it. Out of all the people that have talked to me about this car, you are one of the two that have actually disliked it, and I've probably talked to over a hundred people so far. Well, from the first person that made a comment, I honestly can't say that she disliked it. I can only assume. She saw the car in the night time while it was in motion and caught a glimpse of it. She said that the car looked like it had large dents in the body. I heard this information from her son, so I couldn't even really ask her any more.
> Out of all the people that like the Enzo Ferrari or the Lamborghini Murcielego, I'm sure there's a select few that have an honest and strong distaste for the styling.
> ...


Ok to get rid of it. First take off that hideous front end. Second get rid of the gay air ducts and the attempt of the wode body kit, Third redo the rear end, fourth get rid of those gay ass wheels. So basically take the body back to stock or mostly stock and maybe get a nice air dam. How about this make your car look stock and put the money in engine, suspension, brakes, and chasis.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Quit givin the guy a hard time...*

Yo you guys quit givin the guy a hard time, its not exactly my cup of tea either but you gotta respect the time, effort, and love he tried to put into the project. And if that aint good enough hell at least it aint no honda!


----------



## datsun_200sx (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Sentra GTR-1
I appreciate that, but when I was posting the pictures of this vehicle up, I was looking to arise not only positive, but negative feedback. As positive feedback helps emotionally, negative feedback helps the car physically. And from the negative feedback I receive, I can hopefully adjust the car to the best of my abilities. And every comment made has been helpful towards the general consensus of the car.
It seems that the most common thing in question are the rims, which was also something that bothered me in the beginning, maybe I should've stuck with my instincts.

JamesZ
Though what you are stating would be ideal from a mostly purists standpoint, it is unrealistic from a real perspective. You are basically telling me to undo everything to the body that's been done over the past year, which is ridiculous. I guess there's nothing I can do to remove that ricy image from your head body wise short of putting everything back to original.
IF you read the cardomain site that I made available, you'd notice that there is ALOT of time and money involved in the suspension and brakes, and soon to be alot of money in the engine. It now has the ENTIRE rear end from a 1993 Infiniti J30 which gives a fully independent rear end with a nice four link setup and an amazing 3.92 VLSD in the heart of that to make sure both wheels turn and nice 11.5" rear disc brakes. A HUGE difference from the original LIVE rear axle that was available in those cars. Yes, it was 4 wheel disc to begin with, but it brakes alot better. The front right now has a set of 1987 Nissan 300ZX brakes. I machined custom brackets to mount those calipers in the front, though I do intend on changing the whole front end to a 1987 Toyota Supra Turbo front end to fit in a massive VH45DE and get some nice power to the ground. Until them I have a turbo from a 1992 Mitsubishi Talon/Plymouth Laser/Eagle Talon and an intercooler from a 1989 Mazda MX6 Turbo. And to top it off right now, I have a set of Goodrich Stainless Steel brake lines. All this yields about an inch of pedal travel before the wheels fully lock. AMAZING brakes. Yes, all this was done before the body work, I've been working on it for 4 years and only did the body transformation within the last year.

1.6pete
Well, I guess the only thing I can change without doing a large modification all around are the wheels. If I had to do it all over again... I don't know, I've kind of gone extreme with this car, I want to do it all over again though, I love this car, but they're extremely hard to get a hold of. If I had to do it all over again, I think I would only fill in the side body molding, give it a nice paint job, lower it as I haven't done with this car, and get some nice, deep dish, rims on there. I'd probably change the rear end again to the Inifiniti J30 again because it makes a large ride and handling improvement.

B11sleeper
Well, I was hoping that wasn't the case about the rims. I asked a few people a similar question about the rims, and they all assured me that the rims actually tone down the riceyness of the car as they're not typically on a ricey car, they're more a lowrider styled car. Maybe they've been brought up under different influences, or they see the car differently in person than in pictures. The pillars, I hated them at first too, and thought up many ways of how I could change it. I was thinking something similar to how the S14 Silvia's/240SX/200SX is designed, but when I really thought about it, its ALOT of work. I ended up not wanting to bother. It grows on you after a while though. Thanks for the vote of confidence in the end. I really like that 310 that you have pictured, it's just sitting there, waiting to be fixed up. Maybe in a future project I'll try something like that. Based on looking at the rear wheel well of that car, it looks like that car is relatively rust free. A hard thing to find on an old Datsun of that kind. Is it a southern car?

Now as for the wheels. It was very difficult finding rims for this car. I needed something with a 0 Offset, and at the time, if I wanted to spend 2k or 3k more on rims, then I could have something like that. No one makes rims with a 0 offset anymore. Everyone makes rims for FWD cars that have 20+ offsets, which is annoying while I was looking for something for this car. This way, I have a nice 4" lip. After much debating, I initially tried a rim with a 20+ offset, same dimensions 18x8, but when I put it onto the car, the front rim would drag on the strut tower and the rim wouldn't fit flat on the surface of the hub. My original suspisions were corrected and I ended up having to try and find the correct rims.

Thanks again everyone for your opinions, and thanks again Sentra GTR-1 for your defense. I really appreciate it.
Patrick


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Ok to get rid of it. First take off that hideous front end. Second get rid of the gay air ducts and the attempt of the wode body kit, Third redo the rear end, fourth get rid of those gay ass wheels. So basically take the body back to stock or mostly stock and maybe get a nice air dam. How about this make your car look stock and put the money in engine, suspension, brakes, and chasis.


DUDE, if you can't say anything decent, don't say a DAMN thing. There's a difference between giving criticism and being an ass about it. READ THE DAMN STICKY!!

ACTUALLY, that goes for EVERYONE!! Why the hell can't you just say...."It's not my style"......or "I don't care for it much, but nice work". Do you all have to be so damn critical!  He likes it, that's all that matters.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Timbo said:


> DUDE, if you can't say anything decent, don't say a DAMN thing. There's a difference between giving criticism and being an ass about it. READ THE DAMN STICKY!!
> 
> ACTUALLY, that goes for EVERYONE!! Why the hell can't you just say...."It's not my style"......or "I don't care for it much, but nice work". Do you all have to be so damn critical!  He likes it, that's all that matters.



I agree. I mean yes I wouldn't do something like that to my Z. But put it this way. You can't even tell that thing is a 280Z anymore. You've done a lot of good quality work man.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

The rims are bad, I don't think big wire rims are cool at all, smaller ones are cool for low riders.

If you did all that, then modifying it more should be something you can learn to do.

I turned that beat little car in to a much nicer car.
my sunny 310 

If you try to do what you have in mind you'll learn something.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> I agree. I mean yes I wouldn't do something like that to my Z. But put it this way. You can't even tell that thing is a 280Z anymore. You've done a lot of good quality work man.


That's the thing....it not a 280Z...it's a 200SX.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Personal opinion, get rid of those _gangsta_ rims. The car would definitely look better without them. Also, this car would not have looked out of place on the set of _Mad Max_, and that's not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Timbo said:


> DUDE, if you can't say anything decent, don't say a DAMN thing. There's a difference between giving criticism and being an ass about it. READ THE DAMN STICKY!!
> 
> ACTUALLY, that goes for EVERYONE!! Why the hell can't you just say...."It's not my style"......or "I don't care for it much, but nice work". Do you all have to be so damn critical!  He likes it, that's all that matters.


Such language.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Such language.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

The car is not my cup of tea but he did put a lot of effort into it. Thats respectable and I think thats all that matters.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Timbo said:


>


 :idhitit: :lame:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> The car is not my cup of tea but he did put a lot of effort into it. Thats respectable and I think thats all that matters.


Putting a lot of effort into a project where that is the result doesn't make it respectable........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What kind of headlights did you use? Projectors?


----------

